# My beloved Moto



## Karnis (10 mo ago)

We had Moto for a little over 14 years. About 9 months ago he started getting sick and our vet determined he had kidney disease. We took him to the vet every month to get check ups and despite our best efforts we had to put him down this past Saturday.

It ripped my heart out. My wife and I were both in tears and took turns holding him after the anesthetic was applied. His breathing slowed some and then he was limp. Between the tears and telling him we loved him I could barely keep from collapsing. We signaled to the vet it was time and he came in to administer the final shot. Then he was gone.

When we left with the empty pet carrier we were both still weeping as we walked down the hall and out into the parking lot. I'm crying right now. We have another kitty named Giblet. She's lost right now. Goes looking for Moto and gives these almost silent meows. She's the orange kitty. Moto in one of his serious poses waiting for his crunchies. I have to go now.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Our hearts are with you in your sorrow. Tell us about Moto when you're ready.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I am so very sorry for your huge loss.


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

So sorry for your loss of Moto. It's obvious he was very loved, had a wonderful life and was very fortunate to have such a loving family. Thoughts and prayers to you and family


----------

